# Reverse Loop Atlas Controller HELP!!!!



## plasticman (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello,

Problem here. I have a N scale layout with a reverse loop. Train runs good until it reaches the turnout then stops. I switch direction, push the train, then away it goes. It sucks doing this each time. I bought the atlas controller and dont have the faintist idea on how to wire this thing. I followed the schematics on the back and still nothing. Could someone please, please, please tell me how to wire this dang thing. Im so frustrated, its no longer funny or amusing. I am a novice at this, so please use very basic language and explain from start to finish on what to do. From how the track needs to be setup with insulators to the wiring of the controller to the power pack OR if there is a website to direct me to it. Thanks so much!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

can you please post your track diagram showing isolated sections and power leads?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can start by showing the directions that are on the back.


----------



## plasticman (Dec 22, 2009)

I figured it out. Instead of using the Atlas Controller, I used the Atlas twin. Seems to work fine now. Thanks everyone, wiring and patience is not in my blood...


----------

